# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  (( لجنة التعبئة في طريقها الي عطبرة ..لمؤازرة الزعيم ))

## بحاري

*‏"
‏
‏
‏"
‏
‏
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام علي أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه أجمعين.
تأكيدا للدور المنوط بها من دعم ومؤازرة وسند للزعيم .. تستعد لجنة التعبئة والجماهير بالمنبر للسفر الي عطبرة للوقوف خلف الزعيم ومؤازرته في مباراته القادمه أمام الامل العطبراوي بعد غد السبت 28/9/2010 والباب مفتوح للتسجيل ..
‏
رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله لسودان المريخ .
                        	*

----------


## Aladdin

*بارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
*

----------


## Deimos

*فوووووووووووووووووووق
مريخنا
فوووووووووووووووووووق

*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله



ربنا ينصر الزعيم ..
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله لسودان المريخ .




ان شاء الله  .. النصر حليفنا 

اليوم سنناقش باذن الله الاعداد لهذه الرحلة
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aladdin
					

بارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق للزعيم




بارك الله فيك اخى علاء الدين  .. معانا ولا ما معانا ؟
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*ربنا يوفقكم يا  بحارى ومنصورين إن شاء الله
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله



بالتوفيق يا اكبا ..
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

ربنا يوفقكم يا  بحارى ومنصورين إن شاء الله




سعيد جدا بمرورك استاذنا الجميل مانديلا89 .. 
وربنا ينصر الزعيم فى كل مبارياته القادمة ..
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بالتوفيق للزعيم انشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*ده كلام صاح وان الله منتصرين
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*الله يوفقكم
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*بالتوفيق
ويا ريتني كنت في الخرطوم لكنت أول المغادرين إلي عطبرة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*كل المسجلين ماعدا المغتربين
تم مرورهم دون الموافقه بالمشي
الحاصل شنو يااخوتي 
الزعيم محتاجكم
المريخ يناديكم
حبك يدعوك
فهل من مجيب
                        	*

----------


## looly

*بالسلامة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بالتوفيق ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*بالتوفيق ليكم يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للزعيم ... دعواتنا وقلوبنا معكم من علي البعد اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## جواندي

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*ارواحنا وقلوبنا 00معاااااااااااااااااك
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ربنا يوفق ومنصورين
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*موفقين ويا الحبيب بحارى لو كانت بعد الثلاثاء
لسجلنا مع المقادرين ولكن فى الافطار
نهنئ الجميع بالنتيجه الجميله انشاءالله

*

----------

